# Anyone using Vortexbox Nas software



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

I was using Windows Home server and was shown this Vortexbox http://vortexbox.org/ and have to say what a great Free Nas drive software it's about 1 gig "small footprint" 

I use Squeezebox and i have not used a piece of software that works so well with this before, you just put in the CD and it will rip it add album art covers correct tags and pop the CD out after it has finished 

For any DIY Nas drive builders out there please give this a go and see what you think.

Also when it rips a cd it will rip it tp FLAC and you can set it to also rip as MP£ as wel3


----------

